# Building a kit



## starznrocketz (Aug 3, 2013)

So i want to start building my own makeup kit but im so lost,I have my own collection and I have a ton of makeup so of I build my own kit do i dept all my stuff and put them in pallets or do I buy everything twice? Like im just so lost, do i use all my own products or buy stuff only for my kit?


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 4, 2013)

I think if you are just starting out that there isn't a problem with using your personal makeup at first but you definitely want to make sure everything is sterilized before applying it to others. I know there are some sprays for this purpose on the market, I would read the reviews for a few and decide which is best for you that way. Things like eye liners and mascara though, are probably items you will have to buy just for your kit, along with mascara and lip gloss wands(for sanitation reasons). Also, if you're like me and struggled as far as what foundations to choose for your kit I'd recommend investing in some concealer palettes (Graftobian makes great ones, plus they're divided into cool, warm and neutral) and then buy a *few* foundations that can be mixed to create more than one skin match. That way you can essentially use your concealer as foundation by sheering it out. Then, the more money you make the more foundations you can add to your kit. HTH!


----------



## laceface (Sep 9, 2013)

I would recommend building up a complete kit before you get out there on your own. Consider assisting a well established artist in your area. You can only make one first impression, so it needs to be professional one 

  I work for Rain Cosmetics and I know we offer a 40% discount to Pro Members. All you have to do is fill out a short form on RainCosmetics.com.

  If you don't qualify for a Pro discount code though, you can use my code for 20% off using code BLONDE20 . You can use this code on anything except the Chippendales Kit 

  The Pro Kit is listed under Tools, Kits & Glitz and contains all this -

*Pro Eyes & Cheeks Palette* Your favorite Rain Cosmetics eye & cheek colors conveniently packaged for the pro on-the-go
*Perfect Cream Foundation Essential Shades* A moisture-enriched formula that provides natural coverage and a flawless feel. "Perfect" for achieving sheer to full coverage without a made up look

■ IVORY Ideal for porcelain to fair skin. Matches neutral beige undertones
■ BONE Ideal for light skin. Matches neutral pink undertones
■ VIRTUAL OLIVE Ideal for medium to golden skins. Matches yellow undertones
■ SUNSET Ideal for medium to tanned skins. Matches pink and beige undertones
■ WALNUT Ideal for dark skin. Matches deep tan undertones
  Glam Lipstick Essential Shades Glamorous color combined with moisturizing mango butter, grape seed oil, and Vitamin E
■ PRIVATE JET A pale nude pink
■ RED CARPET Vibrant candy apple red
■ STRETCH LIMO A pale peach packed with shine
■ WITH THE DJ A fun fuchsia
  Gloss of Fame Essential Shades This ultra-moisturizing gloss keeps lips soft and smooth with lasting color and brilliant shine
■ PRESLEY PINK A picture-perfect pale pink
■ PRALINE DION A smooth, sexy nude
*Sex Pot Gel Eyeliner in Black* Get noticed! Create daringly defined, or soft seductive eyes with this easy to apply gel liner. Glides effortlessly over the lid for precise lines or can be blended out for a sultry effect
*High Rise Mascara* This lash-perfecting formula glides on smoothly, separating lashes from base to tip for dramatic definition
*Expressive Lip Pencil in Cameo* A smooth formula that is perfect for shaping, lining or filling in the lips. Wear under Rain’s other lip products for longer wearing color and definition
*Setting Loose Powder in Translucent* Silky sheer setting powder
*Smooth Criminal Face Primer* It's a crime to look this smooth! Elude fine lines and fight flaws with this pore-perpetrating primer. Imperfections vanish as the satin-finish formula secretly smooths skin for a look that stays fresh all day. Infused with Jojoba, antioxidants, and nourishing vitamins C and E for added age-defying power

  Great for starting out your kit


----------

